# Krawall.de schließt die Pforten



## Placebo (13. September 2013)

*Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Ab dem heutigen Tage wird der Betrieb von Krawall.de eingestellt. Das Onlinemagazin rund um Spiele für PC und alle gängigen Konsolen wäre schon 2012 verschwunden, hätte sich Onlinewelten zum Kauf von diesem entschieden. Die Website wird am 26.10.2013 vom Netz genommen, die beiden Redakteure bleiben bei Onlinewelten und wechseln zu Gamestar/Gamepro. Wer also noch KOINS (die jünger als drei Jahre sind) besitzt, sollte besser beeilen, diese einzulösen. Ob die Foren weiterlaufen, ist momentan noch unklar.
Die Artikel von Krawall.de zeichneten sich vor allem durch wenig Bilder und viel Text aus, welcher aber locker geschrieben und dank einer Prise Humor immer gut zu lesen war. Selbst im Abschiedsposting ist der typische Schreibstil noch erkennbar.

Eigene Meinung:
Warum ausgerechnet diese Seite? 
Mein Tipp: Durchstöbert noch die Artikel, und sichert euch die besten. Da sind Perlen dabei, wo ihr wahrscheinlich nichts vergleichbares finden werdet.

Quelle: (Special) Adieu, du schnöde Welt! - Krawall.de schließt die Pforten - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network


----------



## Ion (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Nun, am Schluss steht auch drin warum:


> Die Kurzform lautet: Es gab nicht genug Menschen, die unsere wundervolle Webseite lesen wollten.


Ich für meinen Teil habe von der Seite noch nie was gehört und auch hier im Forum oder sonst im Netz nie etwas darüber gelesen. Würde sagen, die Werbung hat versagt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Ich kannte diese Seite bis jetzt nicht einmal. Freitag der dreizehnte?


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

So sieht's aus hat wohl an der Werbung versagt.
Habe nie was gehört von der Seite.


----------



## henderson m. (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

hab zwar schon davon gehört, hab aber noch nie drauf geguckt. 

Da fällt mir ein schönes Zitat ein:

Ein Mann fragt den Chef von Coca Cola: "Warum gibst du im Jahr Milliarden € für Werbung aus? Die ganze Welt kennt doch Coca Cola?"
Chef von Coca Cola: "Genau darum".

LG


----------



## MyArt (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Geht mir genauso, bis jetzt nie was von der Seite gehört...


----------



## AnthraX (13. September 2013)

Gehört habe ich davon schon einiges. Richtig aktiv die seite besucht aber eher selten bis gar nicht. Ich bin bei PC spielen auf pcgh.de / Gamestar.de und bei konsolentiteln videogameszone.de und Gamepro. 

Richtig geknickt war ich bei der "schliessung" von PC action. Die damals meiner Meinung nach beste Seite. Hatte da auch ein Abo.


----------



## keinnick (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Ich glaube vor ein paar Jahren war die Seite mal relativ beliebt. Zumindest ist man oft über Google dort gelandet wenn man was zu Games gesucht hat. Mittlerweile hatte ich sie aber schon komplett vergessen 



AnthraX schrieb:


> Richtig geknickt war ich bei der "schliessung" von PC action. Die damals meiner Meinung nach beste Seite. Hatte da auch ein Abo.


 
Die Seite von PCA fand ich nie besonders gut und das Forum auch nicht. Aber die Zeitschrift war damals geil! Ich habe mir letztens erst noch die "PC Action kocht DVDs" reingezogen, das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## DAkuma (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Jetzt nicht wirklich ein Verlust für die Web-gemeinde...das heißt eigentlich gar keiner. Unbedeutende Seite wird dicht gemacht, wenn sichs nicht rentiert wirds halt platt gemacht.


----------



## Slezer (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Und wieder verschwindet etwas, das nie da war.


----------



## Empath (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

na freut euch doch 
Da Gamestar Forum nicht unbedingt das beste ist, bleibt den Überläufern nur PCGH


----------



## jamie (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Hab ich auch nie was von gehört..


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*



Empath schrieb:


> na freut euch doch
> Da Gamestar Forum nicht unbedingt das beste ist, bleibt den Überläufern nur PCGH


 
Das ist wohl eher ein Grund Angst zu haben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Es ist auch mehr eine Seite für echte Zocker, jedenfalls früher. Vor allem zu Zeiten als CS und Quake Maingame bei Turnieren war, kannte sie in der Szene jeder. Na ja, es ist halt schwierig aus dem Underdog-Dasein raus zu kommen. Ich fand die Seite super. Schade.

Ich hab sogar noch ein paar Koins...


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

hab ich auch nur ganz ganz dunkel mal vom namen her gehört...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Hab zwar mitbekommen das es die Seite geben soll, glaube von Quellenangaben oder mal von einer Verlinkung, aber besucht habe sich sie nie.
Sie kann auch nicht wirklich gut gewesen sein, sonst würden sie nicht schließen müssen.
Aber ein Vorteil hat das ganze, damit sind die Nutzer weniger aufgesplittet, sind zwar nur einige wenige Nutzer, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Forum bleibt wahrscheinlich bestehen, von daher...


----------



## Placebo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5648233 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie kann auch nicht wirklich gut gewesen sein, sonst würden sie nicht schließen müssen.


Nein, die Texte waren eigentlich alle sehr gut (man konnte sie als Leser auch bewerten). Aber zumindest am Ende gab es etwa einen Artikel alle drei Tage, damit gewinnt man natürlich keinen Blumentopf. 
"Der Fanboy" habe ich mir schon mal auf Festplatte gesichert. Wer weiß, ob der in diesem Forum nicht doch einmal nützlich werden könnte


----------



## End0fSeven (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Kannte die Seite auch nicht, habe heute das erstemal von der gehört


----------



## vanWEED (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

schade eigentlich war auf der webseite des öfteren unterwegs...R.I.P.


----------



## Pas89 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Hab den Namen mal irgendwo gehört, aber wirklich gekannt oder angeklickt hab ich die Seite nicht.


----------



## wishi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Krawall.de war nen Novum, was ich nie aufgerufen habe. Sehr viel von gehört...aber ok. Ich hoffe das die Mitarbeiter woanders unter kommen! Viel Glück für die Zukunft!


----------



## GTA 3 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## henderson m. (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

gabs da vor 10 jahren nicht sogar mal K-Babes von denen ? war meine lieblingsseite annu dazumal. Die meisten unter 25 jährigen werden das wohl nicht mehr kennen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*



wishi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Mitarbeiter woanders unter kommen!


 Steht auch bei deren Abschiedsartikel, die beiden verbliebenen redaktionellen Mitarbeiter wechseln zu Gamestar und Gamepro. 
Aber was aus dem gemeinen Fußvolk wird steht natürlich nicht dabei, die werden wohl wahrscheinlich schlicht aus kostengründen auf die Straße gesetzt, ist ja immer so, die Chefs bekommen sofort wieder Arbeit und die kleinen die die meiste arbeit machen nichts.


----------



## Placebo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Soweit ich weiß waren das am Ende nur noch zwei festangestellte und ein freier(?) Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Vhailor (13. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*



henderson m. schrieb:


> Die meisten unter 25 jährigen werden das wohl nicht mehr kennen


 
Der Ein oder Andere ü25 auch nicht. Zumindest ich hab davon nie was gehört 

Im Endeffekt ist es doch so: Die Meisten werden 2-3 Seiten ansteuern, wo sie die meisten Infos kriegen. Bei mir sind das vor allem TPU/Guru3d (fast 1:1), pcgh, toms und cb. Der Rest nur, wenn er verlinkt wird. Tweaktown, legitreviews, hardwarelegion, kitguru etc etc z.B.
Umso erstaunlicher, dass ich nie was von Krawall gehört habe. Von daher


----------



## lol2k (14. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Und wieder geht eine Seite down, die mich schon als Jugendlicher mit Infos rund um die Gamingwelt versorgt hat.
Anfang der 2000er hab ich mir dort vieles durchgelesen, grad im Bereich CS 1.x - 1.6 waren die immer top informiert. 
Wie viele vor mir bereits geschrieben haben: Entdeckt man erstmal das Thema Gaming für sich, hat man nach gewisser Zeit so seine Seiten, die man für Infos absurft. 
Alles ab Baujahr 90+ wird daher vermutlich die "neueren" Formate kennen. Krawall gehörte wohl nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## spawny111 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Bin viel im Netz unterwegs aber von der Seite hatte ich auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Big D (14. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Na wenigstens können die Redakteure weiter arbeiten. Hab die Seite auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## Cross-Flow (14. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Mit meinen 28 Länzen kenne ich die Seite noch 

Wann war ich das erste mal drauf ? 98 / 99 kann das sein ? Die Seite war im Bereich UT / Q3 / CS top gewesen - ab 2004 war ich aber wie ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muss nicht mehr drauf ^^


Naja schade drum, wieder ein Web Urgestein in Deutschland weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Die Seite ist war bisher an mir vorbeigegangen. Ohne Mundpropaganda ist es schwer populär zu werden.


----------



## BikeRider (15. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich kannte diese Seite bis jetzt nicht einmal.


 Ich kannte die auch nicht.
Hab schon gedacht, ich bin der einzige, der noch nichts von denen gehört hat.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Hab auch noch nie was von gehört. Als ich den Artikel hier gesehen habe dachte ich es geht um ne Hooligan Seite oder so. Krawall.de... Wer denkt da schon an Games?!


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2013)

*AW: Krawall.de schließt die Pforten*

Kenn ich noch... hatten die nicht auch das Browsergame K-Syndicates? Naja schade drum.


----------

